
Inequality in America, summed up by one heartbreaking paragraph - samfisher83
http://i100.independent.co.uk/article/inequality-in-america-summed-up-by-one-heartbreaking-paragraph--ZJeIsLDkhhg
======
rjddude1
> They also found that 69 percent of black children under the age of six (2.2
> million total) lived in low-income families

American ancestors fucked the African American community so bad. They are left
in this perpetual cycle of poverty, where they grow up poor, can't afford
education, end up poor adults, and have children who also end up growing up in
poverty.

~~~
bobby_9x
Should we blame the vikings? They terrorized Europe and took many slaves. How
about the Mongols? They killed millions of people.

There are now more opportunities and less racism than there ever has been in
the history of the US and things don't seem to be getting better.

The point is that this abhorrent behavior is no longer accepted and we have
progressed into a civilized society. At some point, we need to stop blaming
our ancestors.

Many immigrants from decades ago were treated just as poorly (and some..even
worse) as the African American community and they are now flourishing. Mostly
because many of these immigrants instilled a culture of education onto their
kids, which translates to generations of successful people.

If this happened more in the African american community, we would see more
success and less poverty. The problem is that not only is this accepted, the
real root of the problem is denied and anyone that even attempts to talk about
it is deemed a 'racist'.

I have a feeling we will be having this same conversation in a decade.

I know I had this same conversation a decade ago..and a decade before that
when having a black president wasn't even a thought in anyone's head.

------
masonic
I don't believe this thirdhand quote for a second: "“My daddy’s in jail and he
said he gets three meals a day. And sometimes my mom can’t make me food and
I’m hungry.” I went home and I cried that night. This is a kindergartner.
Teachers told him he was going to jail."

First of all, Palo Alto is among the best and highest-resourced public school
districts around. Secondly, I can't imagine any PAUSD teacher saying such a
thing to _any_ student under any circumstances.

Beyond, that, Kindergarten is a _single-teacher_ class for a given kid, so for
this to be true, other teachers would have had to volunteer this unbelievable
criticism to him clear out of the blue.

